# Solid Snake vs Master Chief



## GoldenJoe (May 16, 2006)

their both really sweet gunslingers but who would win.personaly i would go with master chief. any opinions or thoughts?


----------



## BakaKage (May 16, 2006)

Damn, I absolutely love both characters, so this is gonna be hard.
I doubt any normal gun Snake has would penetrate that Mjolnir Armor. He probably won't scratch Chief unless he uses the Metal Gear. Chief on the other hand, has a vast arsenal that can blow Snake away. Snake can probably sneak around Chief and get him from the back but his knife won't penetrate the armor either, plus Chief is a giant at 7 feet tall so Snake can't hold him by the neck. 

I guess Chief Wins


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 16, 2006)

Solid Snake ftw............the end


----------



## Donkey Show (May 16, 2006)

Jack Bauer's presence would make them both piss in their pants. XD


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> Damn, I absolutely love both characters, so this is gonna be hard.
> I doubt any normal gun Snake has would penetrate that Mjolnir Armor. He probably won't scratch Chief unless he uses the Metal Gear. Chief on the other hand, has a vast arsenal that can blow Snake away. Snake can probably sneak around Chief and get him from the back but his knife won't penetrate the armor either, plus Chief is a giant at 7 feet tall so Snake can't hold him by the neck.
> 
> I guess Chief Wins


Agreed.  I go with the Chief.


----------



## XeroShinobi (May 17, 2006)

It depends on the circumstances. If Snake is out of sight or at least has places to hide when the match starts, he'll think of something and totally own Chief before he even knows what hits him. If they are in an area where Snakes can't get out of the way the odds are in Master Chief's favor. However Solid Snake is a Super Soldier himself, assuming he had weapons that could pierce his armor he could very well win.


----------



## Lspeyer (May 17, 2006)

If Snake is equipped with some kind of weapon that can get through the armor, i would say Snake wins. He also haves some awesome slow-motion moves from twin snakes (stepping on a moving missle ) which helps him dodge Master Chiefs attack.


----------



## Shepard (May 17, 2006)

Snake's own existance beats master chief down, srly


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (May 17, 2006)

I highly doubt any weapon from MGS1 and 2 can penatrate Chief's armour. I could see it in MGS4 with all the awesome technology and all, but in terms of MGS1 and 2, Chief wins. Let's not forget the crazy crap that Chief can use.


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 17, 2006)

i think level 60 orc ninja has a very good point but you can`t forget that that the chief may get some new weapons in halo 3! but ether way i wish i knew where some popcorn was.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 17, 2006)

All Snake has to do is to put a cardboard box (with the letters Moon on it) over Chief's head, throw him in a truck and he'll be transported to the Moon where he'll die...eventually.


----------



## Shogun (May 17, 2006)

master chief, sneak this (plasma grenades to the grion)


----------



## Pipboy (May 17, 2006)

The master chief would break solid snake in half.   He is a real super soldier.  IE actually super.   He can survive gigantic zaombie plants and killer invisible commandos.   His idea of a good idea is jumping out of a hip in low orbit with a gigantic bomb....

Snake... meh he can sneak.


----------



## mortsleam (May 17, 2006)

Chief Sucks. Snake is unbeatable, he can be stealth got CGC and he is way stronger and expeieranced then that pussy hiding in a suit. MGS is way better than halo to! Snake wins no dought.
But snake only beats him in skill by so much. Master Chief got better guns and a armour thingy, so he wins, but snake is way better at skill stealth and close combat than he is but Chief wins.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (May 18, 2006)

Yet another Halo vs. thread.  And again I must ask the one critical question:
Are we going by GAME Master Chief or BOOK Master Chief???

Because BOOK MC can keep up with the friggin' Batman in terms of mind power. 

The mere shell known as Game Master Chief however, well, I can see him getting owned.  Because in the game he's nothing more than a really powerful _soldier_ (and Snake has taken those down before).

But in the books he's truely a 100% pure A++ tacticlly flawless professional _commando_.  One whose been eating the type of missions Snake goes through for breakfast all the time since when he was eight.  Book MC wouldn't bat an eyelash.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 19, 2006)

if we mean master chief from the Bungle comics and Novels then snake should save himself the Pain and kill himself. . . otherwise it would be a close match up.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (May 19, 2006)

master chief can last a long time with that awsome shield and armor and is skilled enough with all types of cutting-edge technology guns but is nowhere near invincible

snake is suited for infiltration and stealth while his gun remains his last option, just to show off his talent he is constantly use to extreme situations and his DNA is based off of the best soldier ever to walk the planet. what is interesting about this match is that we have "extreme soldier made for combat vs extreme soldier made for combat"

snake will with this but not by a normal fight. he will use sneaking and ambush to his advantage as well as the STINGER (which would be the equivalent of the halo rocket launcher) which will hurt master chief bad



			
				Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> I highly doubt any weapon from MGS1 and 2 can penatrate Chief's armour. I could see it in MGS4 with all the awesome technology and all, but in terms of MGS1 and 2, Chief wins. Let's not forget the crazy crap that Chief can use.



as i thought first as well but then i remebered the rocket launcher (see above) as well as those elite covanents which do ridiculous melee damage just by smacking him with their plasma rifles (or even more deadly swords but there is no mgs equivelant to those)


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (May 20, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> master chief can last a long time with that awsome shield and armor and is skilled enough with all types of cutting-edge technology guns but is nowhere near invincible
> 
> *snake is suited for infiltration and stealth while his gun remains his last option*



Same applys to Book MC, who never gets shot as he's used to a whole 24 years of flawlessly fighting his war _without an energy shield_.  By the time we get to the game he had just gotten his energy shield installed in his new MARK V. And ironically, suddenly becomes very shootable in a manner that would've easily gotten him killed in his earlier missions.  Weird huh?

You make a very valid point.  But it'd only be sure to work against the careless and non-stealthy Game MC. 




			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> as i thought first as well but then i remebered the rocket launcher (see above) as well as those* elite covanents which do ridiculous melee damage just by smacking him* with their plasma rifles (or even more deadly swords but there is no mgs equivelant to those)



The only reason for the Elite's being able to scratch the MC is because they're simply built naturally that way.  On the biological ladder when speaking in terms of absolute strength, their species appear to be right up there with Earth's very own bears or gorillas (if not even more) rather than her more comparitively feeble and fragil humans.  That's the only reason they can make the Chief say "ouch." 

Sadly, the last I checked, there was nothing about Solid Snake's impressively-hardy-for-a-human genes that warrantes classifying his taxonmy as a gorrilla-grade lifeform.  His CQC isn't going to help him against Game MC.  AND BY FAR is it going serve EXTRAORDINARILY **LESS* *against the Book Master Chief.  If Snake allows this to degrade into a CQC sparing match he's doomed. 

No not just doomed. Even worse:   B.A.D.L.Y.


Better stick to the rocket and pray.
~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 20, 2006)

i was talking about the book series maaster chief. against the one in the game snake might have a chance at winning! and like hyuugafan said snake`s weapons are his last options while talking is mc`s last option.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 20, 2006)

GoldenJoe said:
			
		

> i was talking about the book series maaster chief. against the one in the game snake might have a chance at winning! and like hyuugafan said snake`s weapons are his last options while talking is mc`s last option.


 

  yah . . . master chief of the book series Pwns snake. he's trained to have better Indurance and focus then snake.


----------



## Batman (May 20, 2006)

Doesn't master chief have weapons that could destroy asteriords and stuff? How is this fair?


----------



## Seany (May 21, 2006)

I say Solid Snake


----------



## Ram (May 21, 2006)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> Yet another Halo vs. thread.  And again I must ask the one critical question:
> Are we going by GAME Master Chief or BOOK Master Chief???
> 
> Because BOOK MC can keep up with the friggin' Batman in terms of mind power.
> ...


I agree. This thread is just a no-contest if you've read the Halo novels.


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 22, 2006)

it depends on what you think is fair. and  have you seen solid snake blowing up giant deadley space stations and defeating parasites lately? i didn`t think so!


----------



## Kisame. (May 22, 2006)

Theres nothing Snake could do. At all.

Superior intellect, Superior tactics, Superior armor, Superior weapons, Superior Strength. 

All on master chiefs side.


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 22, 2006)

all those superiors have never been so right!


----------



## Havoc (May 22, 2006)

Except Snake would use the pimp slap of death and win, sorry  Halo lovers gameover.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 22, 2006)

pish, Solid Snake would break the pansies neck. Hell, MC wears notihng but green, that means he is still Green.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 22, 2006)

I'll say it once more ftw. Master cheif will destory snake (Bugle novels). he is simply supirior in everything snake has to offer. snake is ment for Intellegence warfare. . .master chied is ment for ANY type of war. there's a reson why *genetic* *spartans are the most powerful humans the navy has to *offer.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2006)

Solid Snake>>>Master Chief. thats all im saying, i mean Snake is aging rapidy and only has like 6 months to live and he can still kick MEtal Gear's asses...yup, SOli>>MC.


----------



## FireEel (May 23, 2006)

This is a classic case of the game downgrading the actual power of the character so much.

Instead of just randomly shouting about how Solid Snake can win Master Chief, why don't you just give us an example or situation of how SS can defeat our Halo Greenie?


----------



## XeroShinobi (May 23, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> This is a classic case of the game downgrading the actual power of the character so much.
> 
> Instead of just randomly shouting about how Solid Snake can win Master Chief, why don't you just give us an example or situation of how SS can defeat our Halo Greenie?



He could sneak up on a roof and Stinger his head for one. Also, Solid Snake is no weakling, you Halo fans are going on about the book, but you have forgotten that MGS is a game, we haven't really got to see much of Solid's close quaters combat, and the CQC system that appears in game wasn't introduced until MGS3. The close quaters tatics that are given to the player in MGS2 are a joke compared to 3, but that is not to say Solid isn't capable of more, it just wasn't expressed in game.


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 23, 2006)

o.k. snake is on a covenent capital ship and mc is on the Cairo. then snake breaks out of the capital ship in the metal gear. but mc shots the capital ship launching snake into space. then snake launchs a nuke at the Cairo. mc sees it coming and then fires 18 nukes aruond snake and at him. then everything goes black. then snake wakes up to see mc holding a shotgun at his head. and to make a long story short mc wins!


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (May 28, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> *He could sneak up on a roof and Stinger his head for one.* Also, Solid Snake is no weakling, you Halo fans are going on about the book, but you have forgotten that MGS is a game, we haven't really got to see much of Solid's close quaters combat, and the CQC system that appears in game wasn't introduced until MGS3. T*he close quaters tatics that are given to the player in MGS2 are a joke compared to 3, but that is not to say Solid isn't capable of more, it just wasn't expressed in game.*




Sneaking up on him in the first place is impossible enough. Book MC will _*hear*_ him coming (amongst many other things).

And even if Snake does manage to get the rocket off, Book MC will simply watch it coming at him _very slowly_ for about 0.1 seconds before deciding to swiftly and gracefully dodge it, given his extreme speed (Game MC on the other hand, would simply get blown up as he's not fast enough to dodge).

As for not seeing Snake's "true" CQC skills --> it's irrelevent.  

A mere man simply isn't strong nor fast enough to make the Chief flinch.  I say again, were it to degrade into a unarmed CQC sparring match, Book Chief would simply just stand there (with this facial expression by the way --> :sweat) absorbing it while trying to think of the gentlest way to get Snake to quit it with the harmless strikes.


~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 2, 2006)

Stingers home, this could easily catch MC off guard. And I doubt Master Chief would hear Snake. We're talking about a man who can get right up behind someone, when they are looking for him no less, and break his neck without him, or his buddy 3 feet away knowing it. I don't care how good Book MCs hearing is, if a trained guard can't hear Snake when he's right behind him, Master Chief isn't going to hear him sneaking dozens of feet away onto a roof.

On a side note: I've never read the Halo books, but from what I've heard (this topic included) it seems that it's just a power trip for the main character. He isn't all THAT great in the game (Gameplay or Story), so i don't even think it's fair to use the Chief from the book anyway.

P.S. I don't hate the Halo games, I just don't think Master Chief is God.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 2, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Jack Bauer's presence would make them both piss in their pants. XD


I'm going with Jack aswell.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> Stingers home, this could easily catch MC off guard. And I doubt Master Chief would hear Snake. We're talking about a man who can get right up behind someone, when they are looking for him no less, and break his neck without him, or his buddy 3 feet away knowing it. I don't care how good Book MCs hearing is, if a trained guard can't hear Snake when he's right behind him, Master Chief isn't going to hear him sneaking dozens of feet away onto a roof.
> 
> On a side note: I've never read the Halo books, but from what I've heard (this topic included) it seems that it's just a power trip for the main character. He isn't all THAT great in the game (Gameplay or Story), so i don't even think it's fair to use the Chief from the book anyway.
> 
> P.S. I don't hate the Halo games, I just don't think Master Chief is God.


Book MC is passed peak human, all his senses surpass Snake's atleast tenfold, not to mention having a fucking HUD so he can't be surprised
It is game MC though, so Snake would somehow win against a mindless soldier


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 2, 2006)

Are you guys forgeting Snake's uber box?! Snake could sneak behind him and stick C4 on his back and blow his ass into the sky. Whilst in the sky Snake locks on and fires a stinger rocket.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jun 3, 2006)

chief blow him up with rocket launcher or throw 2 plasma gernades one on gorund other on foot


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2006)

Master Chief will win this fight


----------



## GoldenJoe (Jun 4, 2006)

i`m not saying master chief is god. i`m just saying that mc is way better than solid snake. and wouldn`t mc notice a giant cardboard box with a stinger sticking out of it moving towards him?


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

Master Chief Doesnt have any weapons... and has shown no fighting combat (hand to hand) skill... were Solid Snake has shown that he is an expert in armed and unarmed combat.... Snake owns cheif...


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 7, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> Master Chief Doesnt have any weapons... and has shown no fighting combat (hand to hand) skill... were Solid Snake has shown that he is an expert in armed and unarmed combat.... Snake owns cheif...



You didn't read the whole topic did you? "Shown no hand to hand skill?"

 
::sigh::

Why waste time restating why that's wrong?

Moving on...



			
				XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> Stingers home, this could easily catch MC off guard. And I doubt Master Chief would hear Snake. We're talking about a man who can get right up behind someone, when they are looking for him no less, and break his neck without him, or his buddy 3 feet away knowing it. I don't care how good Book MCs hearing is, if a trained guard can't hear Snake when he's right behind him, Master Chief isn't going to hear him sneaking dozens of feet away onto a roof.
> 
> On a side note: I've never read the Halo books, but from what I've heard (this topic included) it seems that it's just a power trip for the main character. He isn't all THAT great in the game (Gameplay or Story), so i don't even think it's fair to use the Chief from the book anyway.
> 
> P.S. I don't hate the Halo games, I just don't think Master Chief is God.



Master Chief is not on a power trip.  He's heavily nerved in the game; stripped of everything that makes him a true commando and downgraded into nothing more than a good soldier.  To accurately portray the Chief's character, the gameplay would have to turn Rainbow Six like in nature.

And Chief's hearing is indeed, simply beyond that of a normal human being (as is his eyesight and smell).  I didn't say he'll hear him because he's "trained" to somehow hear better than the average joe.  I mean at some point he'll hear Snake _because he biologically has better hearing than the average joe_.  Period.  At somepoint Snake is going to make just slightly enough noise for the MC to raise his alertness.  He doesn't let himself get caught off guard the way us n00b gamers do.

Afterall, it's such powers of observation that's prevented the Spartans from being ambushed by Active Camo Elites in the past.

And as I said before.  Book MC is more than capable of dodging a rocket.  Even if a Stinger could home in onto the MC, which it wouldn't.


~TheHolyDarkness~
	
	



```

```


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 7, 2006)

snake ftw just cause im tired of the over hyped halo series...im sure snake could just snipe cheif in ther head or bomb him and other good stuff like that


----------



## Jikes (Jun 7, 2006)

Master Chief is one of the worst FPS characters ever, not to mention a total rip off of the doom soldier, his personality is two dimentional and shows the lack of originality of the halo developers.

if the playing field was say evened somewhat, like give Snake weapons with power considerable to MC's, I would say Snake would out do MC.

Snake should win just by his downright cool factor and awesomeness.

MC takes it up the pooper


----------



## FireEel (Jun 7, 2006)

Master Chief is not overhyped.

He is strong enough to crush a man's skull in 1 palm, ride a missile just to get to his destination, and defeated a Brute in melee. FYI, a Brute is a powerful Simian lifeform even stronger than a Grizzly Bear.

Masterchief can dodge bullets btw, try making Solid Snake do that.

Oh, and last thing, we are NOT talking about the GAME MC, we are talking about the BOOK MC. Get your facts right.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 7, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> Master Chief is not overhyped.
> 
> He is strong enough to crush a man's skull in 1 palm, ride a missile just to get to his destination, and defeated a Brute in melee. FYI, a Brute is a powerful Simian lifeform even stronger than a Grizzly Bear.
> 
> ...


well no need to be rude not all of us are nerds who spend all there time reading  the halo books...and trust me i have freinds who do that so i know what those types are like


----------



## Jikes (Jun 7, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> Master Chief is not overhyped.
> 
> He is strong enough to crush a man's skull in 1 palm, ride a missile just to get to his destination, and defeated a Brute in melee. FYI, a Brute is a powerful Simian lifeform even stronger than a Grizzly Bear.
> 
> ...



dodge bullets? OMG Masterchief (no spaces cuz they are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) is the ONE

go play xbox live before you mum kicks you out of the basement.

the following message is brought to you by my good friend Jeri:



> can MC throw a nade into a tank barrel? can MC jump on a missile, using it as a platform 2 jump higher and respond wit another rocket launch? i think not, we have seen snake do this. We have not seen MC do shit near as kool. Hell, snake can out-do a ninja that can cut bullets out of mid-air. MC has some bizzare speech impediment.
> 
> If u replaced MC wit another spartan, who would care? Snake was replaced by raiden for 2/3 of a game and he was missed. so much they had 2 re-release the fucking game wit him starring in the main story arc eviros just 2 satisfy one's hunger
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TR~ (Jun 7, 2006)

Izuna said:
			
		

> Snake's own existance beats master chief down, srly



Agreed  Snake is just.....well I don't really have any words for it, just love the guy 

But really it depends on the weapons, location etc.....so I can't really choose


----------



## FireEel (Jun 7, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> dodge bullets? OMG Masterchief (no spaces cuz they are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) is the ONE
> 
> go play xbox live before you mum kicks you out of the basement.
> 
> the following message is brough to you by my good friend Jeri:



You seem to be getting your facts wrong I see.

Go read more books before your mom kicks you outta the basement for playing too many games  

Playing nothing but games all day long on Xbox Live or Xbox 360 ain't exactly my idea of fun


----------



## Jikes (Jun 7, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> You seem to be getting your facts wrong I see.
> 
> Go read more books before your mom kicks you outta the basement for playing too many games
> 
> Playing nothing but games all day long on Xbox Live or Xbox 360 ain't exactly my idea of fun



I do read, however my books involve no characters from a sub par first person shooter let alone any type of video game character.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

Lol Solid Snake would totally kick Master Chief's ass. He could shoot stinger missiles or plant c4s to blow that armored freak up in the air.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Jun 7, 2006)

you guys have to remember that it`s not about popularity it`s` about them going amono amono, ying versus yang.thats all i got... so anyway how would you know that snkae would be able to defeat book mc if you never read the books???

                                   p.s. peter jackson (aka the guy who made the new version of king kong) is making a halo movie. it`s supposed to be about the book the fall of reach and it`s supposed to come out in the summer of 2007 so if you think snake can defeat snake then watch the movie and tell me mc woulndn`t win


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 7, 2006)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> You didn't read the whole topic did you? "Shown no hand to hand skill?"
> 
> 
> ::sigh::
> ...


OMG, you didn't understand my post at all. Read it again. (Urge to flame, rising....)


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 7, 2006)

GoldenJoe said:
			
		

> you guys have to remember that it`s not about popularity it`s` about them going amono amono, ying versus yang.thats all i got... so anyway how would you know that snkae would be able to defeat book mc if you never read the books???
> 
> p.s. peter jackson (aka the guy who made the new version of king kong) is making a halo movie. it`s supposed to be about the book the fall of reach and it`s supposed to come out in the summer of 2007 so if you think snake can defeat snake then watch the movie and tell me mc woulndn`t win



In my first post, I said in a head on fight MC would probably win (that was game, so book most definitely), I'm talking about stealth now. And there isn't a snowballs chance in hell that MC is more stealthy than Snake. Even with his advanced senses, he still wouldn't hear Snake.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jun 7, 2006)

Book Chief is Solid Snake to the power of ten. 
Spartans are selected at an early age due to certain genetic markers that indicate intelligence, strength, speed and pretty much everything you could ever need from a soldier. They where naturally born and lived normal lives up until being kidnapped for the Spartan-II project btw, not grown like the Snakes where.
They are then trained, both physically and mentally to the peak of human perfection before being enhanced. They're given nearly unbreakable bones, muscle enhancement injections, growth hormones to increase muscle and skeletal growth, their eyes are enhance so that they can see in pretty much pitch dark. Their nerves are also enhanced to give a 300% increase in reaction time which is under normal circumstances.
This means they can run at 55 Kph (with Kelly being faster), lift three times their own body weight (their body weight is double that of a normal person), see in the dark and react in twenty milliseconds, with their reaction time being reduced further in combat situations when their adrenaline is pumping. Their armour then doubles their strength and increase the reaction time of a normal man by a factor of five, on top of that they have those energy sheilds and motion sensors.
Then they've got guns.
Snake on the other hand, is grown in test tube from "waste" DNA, however at best he can only ever be at peak human levels. The Chief has got him outclassed, even without weapons.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Jun 8, 2006)

Zack_Strife said:
			
		

> Book Chief is Solid Snake to the power of ten.
> Spartans are selected at an early age due to certain genetic markers that indicate intelligence, strength, speed and pretty much everything you could ever need from a soldier. They where naturally born and lived normal lives up until being kidnapped for the Spartan-II project btw, not grown like the Snakes where.
> They are then trained, both physically and mentally to the peak of human perfection before being enhanced. They're given nearly unbreakable bones, muscle enhancement injections, growth hormones to increase muscle and skeletal growth, their eyes are enhance so that they can see in pretty much pitch dark. Their nerves are also enhanced to give a 300% increase in reaction time which is under normal circumstances.
> This means they can run at 55 Kph (with Kelly being faster), lift three times their own body weight (their body weight is double that of a normal person), see in the dark and react in twenty milliseconds, with their reaction time being reduced further in combat situations when their adrenaline is pumping. Their armour then doubles their strength and increase the reaction time of a normal man by a factor of five, on top of that they have those energy sheilds and motion sensors.
> ...




agreed that mc would win in a head on fight  but as you can see in the quote above with all those enhancements i doubt snake would beable to sneak up on him in a cardboard box even if mc can`t hear snake


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 8, 2006)

but the thing is, the chief doesnt have byakugan to see through the box


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 9, 2006)

Divination said:
			
		

> but the thing is, the chief doesnt have byakugan to see through the box




A valid point.  A valid point.  

But you see, the Chief is also very creative on the battlefield.  And could just counter with...

HIS OWN CARDBOARD BOX!  :amazed 



~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 9, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> OMG, you didn't understand my post at all. Read it again. (Urge to flame, rising....)




Hmm?  I don't understand your urge to flame at all.  What I do know however, are the words of the topic creator concerning this fight:



			
				GoldenJoe said:
			
		

> *i was talking about the book series maaster chief.* against the one in the game snake might have a chance at winning! and like hyuugafan said snake`s weapons are his last options while talking is mc`s last option.




And under that context, I cannot support Snake.  Again, against Game MC I'm all on the side of the Metal Gear Slayer Solid Snake.  But the Master Chief is (and I cannot express this enough to those ignorant of the novels) like a totally different character within the books.

And to THAT character, Solid Snake doesn't stand a chance.




*Spoiler*: __ 




P.S. To someone who knows what I'm talking about, would you be so kind as to mention some of the gadgets in that SPARTAN utilty belt of his that we don't get to see in the game?  That would save me some effort.  Thank you.




~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Jikes (Jun 9, 2006)

none of you guys have even tried to refute my friend Jeri's claims that snake would win? is that because you can't?

look i don't mean to be an ass here but who seriously could be fucked reading about MC, notably the worst game protagonist i've ever seen, and personally i find the people that read books about him to be complete nerds.

that being said I do admit that amano amano chief would win, however if say there were on opposing sides of the battle field i would say snake would be able to take MC pretty easy as Snake can certainly make the most of his circumstances in the field, more so than MC.

in conclusion if snake had been given the same treatment in the arms and armour department as MC i'm pretty sure MC wouldn't stand a chance.

sorry i don't have the nerd facts on MC in his books, perhaps you would be so kind as to enlighten us all on some of the great feats he can achieve?


----------



## FireEel (Jun 9, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> none of you guys have even tried to refute my friend Jeri's claims that snake would win? is that because you can't?
> 
> look i don't mean to be an ass here but who seriously could be fucked reading about MC, notably the worst game protagonist i've ever seen, and personally i find the people that read books about him to be complete nerds.
> 
> ...



Wow...so all the people you know who read MC's books were nerds? Gosh..you mustn't have met much people then...You have my pity...

Anyway, Book Masterchief can...

1) Dodge bullets
2) Ride a missile to get to his location
3) Fight melee and win against a Brute(a creature more than capable of killing a Grizzly Bear with its bare hands)
4) Beat up an adult even as a young child
5) Trained in combat and martial arts as a young child
6) Possess extreme luck, thus explaining his "Hero Armour"


----------



## Amelie (Jun 9, 2006)

nah, nah, nah. Snake's da best for me. I'm for him ;PP


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jun 9, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> none of you guys have even tried to refute my friend Jeri's claims that snake would win? is that because you can't?
> 
> look i don't mean to be an ass here but who seriously could be fucked reading about MC, notably the worst game protagonist i've ever seen, and personally i find the people that read books about him to be complete nerds.
> 
> ...



Well done, calling people names because you don't agree with them makes you a winner at life. Actually not really. 
Like I said, book Chief is Snake to the power of ten. Chief is Snake with cyborg enhancements and super armour and energy sheilds. Anyway, allow me to refute away



> can MC throw a nade into a tank barrel? can MC jump on a missile, using it as a platform 2 jump higher and respond wit another rocket launch? i think not, we have seen snake do this. We have not seen MC do shit near as kool. Hell, snake can out-do a ninja that can cut bullets out of mid-air. MC has some bizzare speech impediment.
> 
> If u replaced MC wit another spartan, who would care? Snake was replaced by raiden for 2/3 of a game and he was missed. so much they had 2 re-release the fucking game wit him starring in the main story arc eviros just 2 satisfy one's hunger
> 
> ...



MC can side step and deflect an anti tank missile that's been launched from a jet and survive. That's at least on par to Snake's missile hopping feat. 
That was about the only semi valid point you friend had. Perhaps he has some sort of bizarre impediment himself when he thinks the correct way to debate on a subject is to compare the feats of one character to something totally unrelated and subjective like how much he liked the characters story.
Get a grip and provide facts. I've given you a long list of Spartan attributes and abilities, see what you can come up with to counter that in an intelligent fashion.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Jun 9, 2006)

why the heck are you calling the halo book readers nerds!?!? and like i said in my last post have you even read ONE halo book??? and he is so not the worst game protogonist!


----------



## Slips (Jun 9, 2006)

MC from the books you say ???

Then he takes this


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 23, 2006)

It's not like Snake hasn't beat people with advanced senses before. Snake is a master tactician and incredibly stealthy, if he had the opportunity to sneak, Master Chief would not hear him. Head on fight: MC wins. Stealth battle: Snake wins. (Assuming he has a capable weapon.)


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 23, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> It's not like Snake hasn't beat people with advanced senses before. Snake is a master tactician and incredibly stealthy, if he had the opportunity to sneak, Master Chief would not hear him. Head on fight: MC wins. Stealth battle: Snake wins. (Assuming he has a capable weapon.)



And like I said before, in a stealth battle I totally agree.

Unless we're going by the *BOOK Master Chief*.  Because BOOK MC is can keep up with Snake's stealth and tactics if not exceed them; the only thing Snake would have any kind of advantage over the watered down video game version.

Book version Master Chief wins this.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 23, 2006)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> And like I said before, in a stealth battle I totally agree.
> 
> Unless we're going by the *BOOK Master Chief*.  Because BOOK MC is can keep up with Snake's stealth and tactics if not exceed them; the only thing Snake would have any kind of advantage over the watered down video game version.
> 
> ...


The post I just made was against book MC. You can say what you like, but really so far your evidence is no better than anyone supporting the Snake>MC scenario. Snake is a stealthy character. Stealthy to the point that he can do an entire operation without being seen at all, without breaking a sweat. I stand by my statement, in a stealth fight Snake all the way.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 24, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> The post I just made was against book MC. You can say what you like, but really so far your evidence is no better than anyone supporting the Snake>MC scenario. Snake is a stealthy character. Stealthy to the point that he can do an entire operation without being seen at all, without breaking a sweat. I stand by my statement, in a stealth fight Snake all the way.


you don't seem to understand your Inferiority in this statment do you. snake is Ment for stealth or Intellegence warfare, master cheif from the NOvel if I'm correct has both stealth skillz & heavy duty abblites, if thr cheif wanted to he would make snake into soup with a heat skeaker missle. Xbox FTW


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 24, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> The post I just made was against book MC. You can say what you like, but really so far your evidence is no better than anyone supporting the Snake>MC scenario. Snake is a stealthy character. Stealthy to the point that he can do an entire operation without being seen at all, without breaking a sweat. I stand by my statement, in a stealth fight Snake all the way.



 
::sigh::

Go read a book before making such statements.  How can you make a post against book MC when its apparent you don't really know who book MC is?

" Snake is a stealthy character. Stealthy to the point that he can do an entire operation without being seen at all, without breaking a sweat."

And apparently from what you must have read, the book MC isn't???

I'm not going to plot summerize entire various chapters in which Spartans demonstrate their mad stealth skillz.   Refuting your ignorance would take too much work.  So just go and read it for yourself. 

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> ::sigh::
> 
> Go read a book before making such statements.  How can you make a post against book MC when its apparent you don't really know who book MC is?
> 
> ...



Although I have not read the Halo novels, I have looked into book MC's abilities, in fact I did that right after you kept going on about his omnipotence, exaggeration completely intended. (I'm saying this because you take every word I say seriously) His supposed "mad skillz" seem quite lacking. Yeah, he's a great soldier, and even pretty stealthy, but I have found NO evidence supporting your claims of him being more cunning than Snake. I think you are the one who should look up your MGS facts.


----------



## rubyfox (Jun 25, 2006)

this isn't a very good comparison. mc is all about fighting he really doeenst have stealth. snake is a master of stealth that can go throught the hole game without being spotted once.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, speaking as somebody who _has_ read he books, MC isn't all that stealthy, yes he is capable of stealth when necessary, but is by no means a master, though his stealth abilities are certainly improved without the suit. His enhanced senses do provide him with quite an advantage, however I agree that hitting him with a stinger missile from a roof is easily possible (he has heightened senses, not omniscience). Also, let's not forget Snake's genetic enhancements, he is a clone of Big Boss focusing on the "dominant" genes which supposedly gave him Big Boss' strength (but not battlefield genius) however due to gene therapy his own strength is greater than that of Big Boss, as well as Liquid (Who is otherwise superior). As for whether or not Snake's strength is equal to that of Master Chief is debatable, though certainly not while MC has the armour. Snake's CQC abilities are definitely at least equal to MC's (though again MC can overpower him with the damned armour). In the end, if it's head to head MC will win (assuming he's got his (over)powersuit), however snake could likely sneak up on him with a powerful weapon (Like the stinger) which would at least bring down the shield then giving Snake a chance at another shot (which is likely to hit as the stinger missiles have advanced targeting). I have reason to believe that MC is boned without the armour, but I could be wrong.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 26, 2006)

Solid Snake would win this so easily simply because he is over a million times cooler and more badass than Master Chief, who is probably one of the lamest protaginists in VG ever.

Snake and his box>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Master Chief.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Solid Snake would win this so easily simply because he is over a million times cooler and more badass than Master Chief, who is probably one of the lamest protaginists in VG ever.
> 
> Snake and his box>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Master Chief.



Heh, indeed. Master Chief isn't all that original, nor interesting. The novels are pretty good though. As for Snake he interests me simply because he has the amazing ability to defeat opponents far superior to himself via raw determination, whereas MC just overpowers everything. Snake could beat the covenant, he'd sneak in with the box and choke 'em to death ^_^.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 29, 2006)

to tell you the truth i doubt snake will be able to kill a brute while he's in a cardboard box....


----------



## Master of the Sharingan (Aug 29, 2006)

Snake is smart and makes a plan. He slits Chief's throat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

A mere knife ain't going to penetrate that armour.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 29, 2006)

> A mere knife ain't going to penetrate that armour.



But a Stinger Missle would .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 29, 2006)

Try having Snake dodge a Fuel Rod cannon...


----------

